# Recommend an accountant (Celbridge)?



## Canuck (4 Apr 2007)

Hi there

I have been reading the boards here, and understandably have come to the conclusion that I will need some professional advice on my single property.

I could pick a name out of the phone book .... but would prefer to go with a recommendation if possible.
Can anyone recommend someone in or around the Celbridge area?

Thanks


----------



## Bob_tg (5 Apr 2007)

Sounds like you might need a financial advisor. If this is the case, and you don't necessarily want to go down the accountact route, try http://www.irelandmortgages.com/ . They are based in Celbridge. They offer financial advice beyond just mortages. Also, I think they are relatively independent, i.e. not trying to flog you their particular product of the month. Ask for Brendan Kelly... he's the owner.

Bob.


----------



## ubiquitous (5 Apr 2007)

Bob_tg said:


> Sounds like you might need a financial advisor. If this is the case, and you don't necessarily want to go down the accountact route, try http://www.irelandmortgages.com/ . They are based in Celbridge. They offer financial advice beyond just mortages. Also, I think they are relatively independent, i.e. not trying to flog you their particular product of the month. Ask for Brendan Kelly... he's the owner.



Crazy advice. The OP needs an accountant not a mortgage or investment advisor. If someone asks you to recommend a vet would you send them to a dentist? 

Mortgage & investment advisors are neither regulated nor qualified to give accountancy or tax advice unless they are specifically experienced and/or accredited in the latter areas - very few are.


----------



## Bob_tg (6 Apr 2007)

Mmmmmm ... I would hold judgement until I know what the OP actually needs.


----------



## ubiquitous (6 Apr 2007)

Well they have said that they need the services of an accountant for "professional advice on my single property". Nothing too cryptic there...


----------



## paulfree (6 Apr 2007)

meow,saucer of milk table 2.


----------



## auto320 (6 Apr 2007)

Agree with poster who advised staying away from "financial advisor". These guys are entirely commission based and will sell you whatever suits their own needs. The last place to go for advice, like going to Charlie Haughey for advice on ethics.

Plenty of good accountants in west Dublin/Kildare, but you need one with property expertise. Have heard that FitzGeralds in Maynooth are ok, they were involved in advising at least one consortium that was buying in the UK a couple of years ago, so they might be that bit better than a run-of-the mill accountancy firm. I don't have any first-hand experience of them, just remember them being involved and that the project was a good one. Ask a few people around there about them and see if the word is good or bad. Probably worth calling them to test the waters anyway, or go to any chartered accountants practice. Stay away from the "advisors" anyway.

One thing about accountants for business "virgins." They will usually cost you a lot more more than you expected, but on the other hand they are worth every penny if they do their job well. Good accountants can save you thousands of euros every year; I never mind paying them as long as they keep saving me money.


----------



## cavalier (12 Apr 2007)

Try George Frisby in Lucan of Frisby Hurley - very reasonable and experienced in rental property returns.  I've been using him for years.


----------

